# Work truck caps



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Do any of you guys work out of a truck with a work cap? How do you like it? Practical? Good or bad? 

Let me know how it's working for you.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a pickup with a cap years ago. I never worked out of it, but there is no way I would work out of one now. It's not practical at all unless you only do new construction.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have two trucks with ARE work caps on them. IMO they are not real practical, not compared to a van. All I have purchased since have been Ford E-250 vans. Actually just set up another one.

The trucks always seem to be a mess. Stuff gets shoved up toward the front of the bed and becomes missing until they clean out the truck. The vans just hold much more and are easier to keep clean and organized. The advantage though is the trucks are much quieter to drive.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Van all the way truck caps suck


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I was wondering if the guys in the snowier climate preferred four wheel drive pickups with utility bodys or caps. 

I think I have only seen two four wheel drive vans in my life.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I was wondering if the guys in the snowier climate preferred four wheel drive pickups with utility bodys or caps.
> 
> I think I have only seen two four wheel drive vans in my life.


No van for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Two of our guys use a truck cap and a bedslide. They say it isn't as nice as a van until they are driving in traffic....then they love it (more comfort options, 4x4, handles better)


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got a truck with a cap as well, If it didn't have a bedslide, it would be super irritating, but its super nice not having to hear everything you have crash around all the time


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

cabletie said:


> I was wondering if the guys in the snowier climate preferred four wheel drive pickups with utility bodys or caps.
> 
> I think I have only seen two four wheel drive vans in my life.


My play van. Converted it myself using the UJOR kit.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I have one ARE and I would prefer a different cap. Not practical and I do have a slide out bed. But what work I do seldom requires material.


----------



## devo (Jan 27, 2011)

One more pic and then I'm done hijacking the thread.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the deal - 

I've been working out of a 6x12 enclosed trailer since 2012. This trailer is paid for, it works, it's cheap to maintain, and it's paid for. But it's an aggravation to tow around, and my gas mileage is around 9 mpg. Parking, traffic, narrow streets, dead end streets, downtown, jobs out of town -- these are the daily hassles of a trailer.

At this time, a van is not in the budget.

So I feel like I'm grasping at straws here, but I'm looking for alternatives to the trailer set up. My biggest obstacle is I carry around alot of materials because I do a wide variety of work. This probably won't work with a small truck cap.

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do. But I'm considering all types of different options.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Considering you do all different types of work, I really think selling the trailer and truck for a van is the best option, even if you have to wait a while to fund it.

I was in your same position trying to figure out what to do, I ended up with a van and couldn't be happier.

When I was using a pick-up truck, I always found myself needing the one or two things that I didn't take with me, and I lost so much money due to it that it justified the van.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

Van is the best way to go!!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Teaspoon said:


> Van is the best way to go!!


Depending on your location.. Here in the mountains, I'd be unemployed from October til about Easter every year, if not longer.. My set of wheels is a 3/4 ton 4x4 crew cab, with a cross box and 3 slider drawers in the box.. Everything I need is dry and covered, with the exception of my 6' ladder and wire..


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

devo said:


> My play van. Converted it myself using the UJOR kit.



Will it say "Free Candy" on the side when it's done?


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

There are a big variety of caps out there. Are you talking a rec. type cap or one with a rear door and swing up sides?
If you go cab height, you can do the bars on top of cap and truck. 
If you have the space, going with another trailer for now and splitting up what goes in what. You may not need to carry everything around all the time.
Is the trailer a business billboard? May make the extra cost worth it.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

devo said:


> My play van. Converted it myself using the UJOR kit.


Man I love that van.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> Depending on your location.. Here in the mountains, I'd be unemployed from October til about Easter every year, if not longer.. My set of wheels is a 3/4 ton 4x4 crew cab, with a cross box and 3 slider drawers in the box.. Everything I need is dry and covered, with the exception of my 6' ladder and wire..


I have the same problem here in CT. Just this past winter, there were so many times that I had to stay home because my RWD van wouldnt go anywhere. There were a few days that I took my personal truck because I couldn't sit with my thumb up my ass all winter.

When its time for a new work truck, Id like to get a P/U with a utility body, similar to this :









Most of my inventory would be on the outside cabinets. Wire and some other **** would be in the bed. And they actually make a lockable, roll up tonneau cover for it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I have the same problem here in CT. Just this past winter, there were so many times that I had to stay home because my RWD van wouldnt go anywhere. There were a few days that I took my personal truck because I couldn't sit with my thumb up my ass all winter.
> 
> When its time for a new work truck, Id like to get a P/U with a utility body, similar to this :
> 
> ...


That's a slick set up. I see a few guys around here who have those trucks. 

It rains a little to much around here though.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I have the same problem here in CT. Just this past winter, there were so many times that I had to stay home because my RWD van wouldnt go anywhere. There were a few days that I took my personal truck because I couldn't sit with my thumb up my ass all winter.
> 
> When its time for a new work truck, Id like to get a P/U with a utility body, similar to this :
> 
> ...


I run a pickup with a cap, double doors in the back, lift up doors on the sides and ladder racks on top. I need the 4x4 to get to work up here. My next stop is for a service body like this one only higher sides and that locking tonneau cover.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I have the same problem here in CT. Just this past winter, there were so many times that I had to stay home because my RWD van wouldnt go anywhere. There were a few days that I took my personal truck because I couldn't sit with my thumb up my ass all winter.
> 
> When its time for a new work truck, Id like to get a P/U with a utility body, similar to this :
> 
> ...


Nice..:thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Harry, here's your next truck.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

backstay said:


> Harry, here's your next truck.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I had a van, I put a Greenlee job box in the back and loaded it up with heavy chit. With good snow tires, it never got stuck.

I have also had pickup trucks with the contractor canopy. Although not ideal, I do like being separated from my tools and materials.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

With studded snow tires and traction control it is pretty impressive what vans can do these days. I didnt sit home too many days because of my van this winter but my projects have been predominantly on paved main roads. With mud season coming up, any rural work will b put on hold until May or so until the dirt roads firm up a bit.


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

There are service bodies that are enclosed.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.snugtopcommercial.com/images/SNUGTOP_SnugProXL-695x461.png


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

http://hharecaps.com/Spacekap/SpaceKapsecban.jpg


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.autoxtras.biz/images/snugproXL_3.268141709_std.png


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.johnsongt.com/shop/images/products/are dcu.jpg


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

volleyball said:


> There are service bodies that are enclosed.


Last week I ran into a guy that had one of those on his truck. He gave me all the info for Stonewell Bodies.

I called them (nice guys really), and they told me a utility body like that starts at around $8k........installation included.....


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

For my personal truck, I have a fiberglass cap with rack on top and the gullwing side windows. If you are tall enough, they are great. So for the side box work caps, that would be my only issue.
If you have an 8' bed, service body and work caps seem readily available used for cheap , that is until you are looking to buy one.

While not in the OP's budget, I just saw that the Mercedes Sprinter van series can be had in 4WD from the factory.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> http://hharecaps.com/Spacekap/SpaceKapsecban.jpg


Thats just obnoxious.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.readingbody.com/

www.knapheide.com

http://www.stahltruckbodies.com/

http://www.summitbodies.com/

Go with a Pro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wildbooker (Jun 6, 2014)

http://i3.ypcdn.com/blob/ad5bfbcc3f7645a9a02c14d8b36df8a94e08b7a1_500.jpg

this is my setup. 4x4 comes in handy during the winter months.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I hate these work truck threads >: |

I'll spend lost hours looking at Trucks... :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wildbooker said:


> http://i3.ypcdn.com/blob/ad5bfbcc3f7645a9a02c14d8b36df8a94e08b7a1_500.jpg
> 
> this is my setup. 4x4 comes in handy during the winter months.


Thats sharp as hell. Is that a late 90s GM truck? Nice rig!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I like the KUV bodies the best. If I was a one man show that's what I would run. We have pickups and vans now.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I would watch the KUV bodies like a hawk for leaks and overall bad manufacturing. I had one brand new on a van body leaked like a bi*ch. I loved the room for all my junk, parking sometimes not so much. Dealer had so many problems with attempting to fix the leak I finally got then to buy it back. Crapheide (Knapheide) and Dejana (upfitter installation company) in my opinion are not synominious with quality either. I had horrible experiences with all three (dealer, crapheide, and Dejana)


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

devo said:


> My play van. Converted it myself using the UJOR kit.


Why?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Why?


So he just doesnt have to live in a van down by the river. He can live in a van on the sandbar in the river.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Camping I would imagine. Although I have only seen a few in person I know they have 4WD van clubs out west. I came across them while trying to troubleshoot problems with my steering column on my '96 E-250.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I had our Taurus in the dealer today. The new Transit 250ML looked pretty good. I was out of there before the salesmen came in, I would have liked a test drive just for kicks. 

I did not realize they had an In-between size from the full Transit and the Transit connect. I thought there was no direct replacement for the discontinued E series.


----------



## wildbooker (Jun 6, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Thats sharp as hell. Is that a late 90s GM truck? Nice rig!


yeah its a 95 chevy 2500. gets the job done


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

cabletie said:


> I had our Taurus in the dealer today. The new Transit 250ML looked pretty good. I was out of there before the salesmen came in, I would have liked a test drive just for kicks.
> 
> I did not realize they had an In-between size from the full Transit and the Transit connect. I thought there was no direct replacement for the discontinued E series.


They are sooooooo fugly!

I hope sales tank and whoever is responsible for that atrocity gets fired. Same goes for Dodge and their Promaster

There was nothing wrong with the E-series. Tried and true.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> http://www.stahltruckbodies.com/


This site is good. I saw a contractor at HD this week that had a Utility body type truck cap. Looked exactly like the utility van bodies at this ^^^ site, except that it was a truck cap. Real nice.

Now if I could only find someone who sells that model...


----------

